# fly fishing get together, interested?



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

what dates work best? I was thinking the weekend after Thanksgiving. many have expressed an interest here.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I would be very interested. Count me in, you should have me on the list from before.

Thanks.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yah, I would definitely be game for this. I would only be able to attend the weekend after thanksgiving on the 5th though, I have plans for Sunday already unfortunately. I know my buddy would be probably want to come with me too, so you could count us both in if its on Saturday.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure, when and where? I'll try to make it 

and what would we do? lol


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

Id be interested. Do you have any ideas about a possible location?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Would love to be there but I have got fishing plans that weekend!


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

When and where?
I am always looking for new fly fishers


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Depending on where, might be able to come.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

would have to agree on a large stretch of river to accomodate the numbers will lots of riffles. (daniel's to todd field on the chag has this!!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Time and place and if I'm back in town I'll head up
...I am assuming this will be on a erie trib, how bout we put it on a big trib so I can bring the spey and swing some...


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

would someone fill me in on this get together ? i would like more info on what all goes on


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> Time and place and if I'm back in town I'll head up
> ...I am assuming this will be on a erie trib, how bout we put it on a big trib so I can bring the spey and swing some...


Lou you need to get ahold on me ASAP!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i would really love to go. problem is i would need someone to give me a lift. Is there anyone out there who might be willing? id appreciate it a whole lot.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont care on the date. but it would be nice to do this before everything freezes up. I was thinking the Grand, a bigger river with more room to wander and move, and far less crowds. 

wv is a little out of my way.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Are Fat people allowed ??? Beware..., I may stomp thru the water like a wounded water buffalo.

LMBAO!

Frank


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Patricio said:


> I dont care on the date. but it would be nice to do this before everything freezes up. I was thinking the Grand, a bigger river with more room to wander and move, and far less crowds.
> 
> wv is a little out of my way.



im not in WV anymore, im back home in akron/medina


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

is this idea percolating?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

count me in too, pm me with dates and location. thanks and this should be fun. ill bring the portable grill and drinks!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

when is this thing going to be, I am officially down for this one.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

i dont know. will have to go with my dad but his nees are mest up.



(hint hint im 12 years old)not joking look in the northeast section.and my dad is big daddy on th site


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

riverKing said:


> when is this thing going to be, I am officially down for this one.


lets do it after the first real good rain when the water is that green color. the grand would be my choice for numbers but the chagrinis good too and clears a lil faster since it has a slate bottom


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

riverKing said:


> when is this thing going to be, I am officially down for this one.


everyone has to decide on this.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

i think the grand to.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i think the grand is definetly a good choice. And in terms of the rain, well we just got a decent amount so it should be looking good.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

What about the hoga. Definitely can handle many anglers


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

eeeewwww. 

anyhow. does the 5th sound good for everyone? yays, nays, hip hip hoorays? place to be determined. we just need some bloody rain.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dec. 5th and the grand sounds good to me. I've never fished the grand but have been wanting to!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Patricio said:


> eeeewwww.
> .




hahhah, that's a good response to the Hoga. That river may have it's places to fish and could be great, but not for a bunch of guys wading, whipping fly rods around. I'm in for Dec 5th on the Grand. A lot of new water there to me, looking forward to it. Plenty of time for some rain before then.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Like Rodney Dangerfield it gets no respect


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd like to join you guys, share the little I know, pick up some new tricks, and meet some new friends but I'll be gun hunting that whole weekend.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if it sounds like the 5th on the grand I am game


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

at is right in the middle of deer season, isnt it? hmm.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i will drive my hybrid and bring the soy mocha latte's lmao lolololol


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

fishing pole said:


> What about the hoga. Definitely can handle many anglers


actually the hoga is producing right now...i fished it last weekend and caught 2 nice ones, you just gotta know where to go


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone want to throw out some suggestions? I'm thinking of two, maybe three spots that should be ok.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

the hoga lol..... uh no. I love this river but it's size (large) and the number of fish it gets (small) leaves maybe 2 spots i can think of to really fish and there are always anglers at those spots.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

if i can get up there i will come. but i'd be making the drive from cincinnati


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone still going?

I'm thinking the Masons Landing area or Helen Hazen.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I plan on going....

Frank


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm still down, I need to learn alot! Heck, I don't even know if I'm casting the right way, I could learn alot being around everyone and watching the correct technique. Is there a definitive date/time and location?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

well, lets meet at Masons landing at 6 am. sound good? the rivers are high right now. so I suspect we'll have to find alternatives. which shouldnt be too hard. if anyone needs directions or my phone #, pm me. if youre coming from any distance, I would suggest doing this _just in case_ youre late or lost or something.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would like to go up but I must admit with the conditions looking like they are I cant afford to put forth the drive for another day of flooded crap.

however if someone is heading up for the day from cinci and doesnt mind dragging me up (split gas o'course) I'd be willing to go.

patrico any ideas what you might try, looks like the chag is the only plausible run to be fishable by sat. fished tues and hit four streams, only two had borderline fishable stuff then, its gonna be tough sat no matter what. But atleast there will be enough water to bust out the full spey!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

its gonna be tough at best. this may just end up being a sucky day.  but eh, what else ya, gonna do? I'll be there. but my feelings wont get hurt if you decide to stay home and tie flies or something. 

probably go out NEXT saturday also. if anyone wants to wait a week.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

no one showed up. for which I'm kinda thankful. not a great day where I was at. if anyone wants to head out, PM I'll give you my # and we'll set a date. I plan on doing a lot of fishing from here on out.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the next decent weekend I will be up, I think if we play a get together by ear it may stand a better chance this time of year


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm heading out tomorrow. should be decent. try my usual spots.


----------

